# Bad players that have championship rings



## bballfan88 (Jan 18, 2003)

Mark Madsen
Medvedenko
Will Perdue
Bill Wennington
Randy Brown
Luc Longley
Brian Shaw
Jason Caffey



now think of the ones that dont have the rings:
Barkley, Ewing, Malone, Stockton, Reggie Miller, etc.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't forget Rick Fox.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well then lets call those players mothers and make them give the rings to Reggie, Karl etc.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Mad cause these guys have rings but your guys dont? :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Every championship team has its share of bad players that don't deserve rings.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Every championship team has its share of bad players that don't deserve rings.


As a member of the team, every last one of those players you are refering to deserve there rings.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

they dont deserve it but the fact that they are in a championship team they'll get it.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*b shaw*

since when is Brian Shaw a bad player?

Brian Shaw could flat out play. He was a great leader, Scorer, and overall good talent.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballfan88</b>!
> Mark Madsen
> Medvedenko
> Will Perdue
> ...


Those players you listed are definitely not all-star caliber, but at least they know their roles and play accordingly. Luc Longley was not that bad of a player on the Bulls. He just stunk once he left the team. Randy Brown once led the NBA in steals per 48 minutes. All of the former Bulls players you mentioned actually played significant minutes during those championship years. Madsen hardly played, though Medvedenko has played a decent number of minutes. How can you say Brian Shaw is a bad player. If he's so bad, then why is he still in the NBA after all these years? 

You don't even include the bench-warmers on the Rockets and Spurs teams that won championships in the 90's.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

**

:clap: 

Exactly man. I dont see any NBA player being someone who doesnt deserve a ring. Damn, if you got there, why not pick a ring or two. 

Brian Shaws the man


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> they dont deserve it but the fact that they are in a championship team they'll get it.


They are there from training camp to the finals. These players work hard in practice day in and out. They are all a part of a championship team. They deserve there rings because no one player is bigger than the team itself. One team!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*just remember as bad as yall say mad dog is*

mad dog 3 = tmac 0
mad dog has won 12 playoff series tmac 0!

give the kid some credit.. hes got descent athleticism he tries hard he usually can knock down the open Jumper.. if cwebb and some of the other stars played as hard as madsen they might actually win something important..


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Eric Riley :

A ring with Michigan, then drafted by the Rockets, and surprise another ring without playing.

I don't even know if this guy has played an entire game of basketball in his life


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Keith Booth...drafted by the Bulls after a good career at MD...

quite possibly the worst player in NBA history, but I think he has two rings.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballfan88</b>!
> Mark Madsen
> Medvedenko
> Will Perdue
> ...


what a JOKE, all of these players helped the team win in some way... Wennington made a game winning shot VS the Knicks in one game, Longley was a little better than average, thats right folks he was ALRIGHT give him credit, Caffey was a rookie at the time why are you hating on him? Brian Shaw gave the Lakers a 3 point threat and veteran PG presence, he did what Phil wanted him to do (pass the ball to shaq) Madsen spelled shaq at times... every player had a purpose this is a JOKE of a thread


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Keith Booth...drafted by the Bulls after a good career at MD...
> 
> quite possibly the worst player in NBA history, but I think he has two rings.


Keith Booth does not have any ring?

When did this happen?


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta agree with this thread being a joke, but you ever remember seeing a high school student proudly walking around with his high school championship jacket on. You knew that the kid only rode the pine. That is annoying to say the least.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Dickey Simpkins: World Champion Power Forward? :hurl:

Karl Malone: Loser? :hurl:

Welcome to: Thread of the Absurd.


----------

